#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-04
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, aloha.  slight change to morning meeting call: please have kanban board up-to-date 5 min before call (3 min from now).  I will review before call, and just ask questions about things I wonder about.  Then I'll circle through everyone once and ask if they have anthing to add, then we're done.
<gmb> ok
<gary_poster> gmb, hey, how goes the db war?
<gary_poster> oh, also, I'm going to use Skype
<gary_poster> barring any objections
<bac`> none from me
<gmb> gary_poster: It turned out to be a one-line fix. I had to tell Person.merge() to ignore BugSubscriptionFilterMutes when merging. That wasn't obvious from the failures though. I went from having 30-odd test failures to 0
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> Skype works for me.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> gmb, did you happen to merge db-devel or something similar (given the upcoming deploy, maybe devel already has db-devel stuff)?
 * gary_poster can't qa the bits I need to 'cause qastaging is down. :-/
<gmb> gary_poster: No. I fixed the failures and pushed and ran. When's the DB deploy? Wednesday AM?
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, I think so.  I saw that devel is in RC until qa is finished
<gary_poster> my interest is in making an MP though
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> gary_poster: I can merge db-devel and push now for you.
<gary_poster> I have necessary changes both from your branch and from trunk-ish
<gary_poster> awesome thank you
 * gary_poster starting to stare an kanban board...
<gary_poster> yay, my stuff is qa'd by wgrant!
<gary_poster> danilos, benji, skype plz?
<danilos> gary_poster, ack
<gary_poster> thanks
<gmb> gary_poster: lp:~gmb/launchpad/team-subscription-opt-out and lp:~gmb/launchpad/team-subscription-opt-out-apis now contain db-devel.
<gary_poster> yay, thank you gmb
<benji> gary_poster: there now
<gmb> AAAAH.
<gmb> gary_poster: Please try again.
<danilos> gary_poster, I am here
<bac> benji: skype?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> benji: what is your skype id?
<benji> bac: um... let me see
<benji> bac: benji_york
<gary_poster> benji_york
<danilos> bac, benji, gary_poster, gmb: fwiw, my refactoring branch does change the structural_subscriptions.js quite a bit, at least for the setup code
<bac> danilos: ok.  shouldn't affect my work
<gary_poster> danilos, yeah I was afraid of that. :-) I have a branch thst changes JS
<gary_poster> I'll figure out what to do about it in a few minutes
<danilos> gary_poster, I did a lot of sanity refactoring and got rid of that context-passing-around hack that we had as well in the process
<gary_poster> danilos, cool
<danilos> gary_poster, I am hoping nobody gets affected too much though
<gary_poster> :-) I'll see.  it was good stuff to do anyway.
<gmb> gary_poster: I just submitted AWS expenses for March. Can you sign them off when you get a chance?
<gary_poster> will do gmb, thanks for heads up
<gmb> np
<gmb> Thanks
<bac> feature flag enabled for ~yellow on staging
<gary_poster> gmb, approved expenses.  https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/muteteamsub-email/+merge/56154 is now ready when you are.
<gmb> Ooo, a trade of web forms.
<gmb> On it.
<gary_poster> :-) thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, I've filed the amazon ec2 expense as well (just now so hoping it doesn't transfer into next month :)
<gary_poster> :-) k looking
<gary_poster> approved danilos.  I'm thinking about what I should do to handle your changes.  Maybe I should merge your refactor branch now?  Or would you suggest I wait until later for some reason?
<danilos> gary_poster, I'd be very happy if you branch now, I don't expect big changes there (and if I do, I'd do it as a separate branch)
<danilos> gary_poster, what particular bits are you changing?
<danilos> gary_poster, it's for muting/unmuting links on the subscriptions list?
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> I doubt that will be affected much but
<gary_poster> I wonder if the tests might be
<gary_poster> (which I started, and then stopped because I wondered if I might be stomping on you)
<danilos> gary_poster, I didn't change any tests so far (they all pass, though), and I fully expect to have to pretty soon now since I did split it all up into smaller functions
<danilos> gary_poster, iow, I only expect to be introducing new tests, and my changes are only from make_edit_handler and "below"
<gary_poster> danilos.  ack.  One exciting bit is that there are no tests for the edit form rendering, as you probably know
<gary_poster> right, cool
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, and I think my refactor should help with some of that when we get to it
<gary_poster> ok, but since your changes are make_edit_handler and below...
<gary_poster> then you won't be writing tests for edit stuff now?
<gary_poster> So I can?
<gary_poster> (without fear of duplicating work)
<danilos> gary_poster, well, "only below" is probably not completely correct, but I am not doing any tests yet, no
<gary_poster> ok
<danilos> gary_poster, if you are planning to do tests, however, I strongly suggest you merge my branch first
<gary_poster> then I'll start working on thos in just a few.  I have other stuff I should get to first
<danilos> ack
<gary_poster> ok, danilos, will do.
<gmb> gary_poster: Your branch is r=me.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks gmb.  I have something else for your attention in just 1 sec...
<gmb> ok
<gary_poster> gmb, please take a glance at https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/FeatureReviewNotes
<gary_poster> You might be able to fill in a couple fo XXXs (or remove them as appropriate)
<gmb> Ok, will do.
<gmb> gary_poster: I've removed a couple of XXXs and left the rest (that I didn't know much about) alone.
<gmb> gary_poster: Should I take a look at the Bug 1 muting timeout problem?
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Invalid by compscibuntu-bugs> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In Progress> <OpenOffice:In Progress by lh-maviya> <Tabuntu:Invalid by tinarussell> <Tivion:Invalid by shakaran> <Tv-Player:New> <Ubunt
<gary_poster> gmb, ...sure.
<gary_poster> and thank you
<gmb> np
<gary_poster> danilos, just merged.  18 conflicts. ;-) will work on resolving in a few.
<gary_poster> (18 all within the one js file)
<gary_poster> most are very small
<gary_poster> but some not so much :-P
<gary_poster> danilos, nice yellow sub btw :-)
<gary_poster> ...not clear on what triggered mup to get excited there...
<benji> gary_poster: Bug 1 was mentioned earlier.  I wonder if the general heft of Bug 1 makes mup take a long time to do its thing.
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Invalid by compscibuntu-bugs> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In Progress> <OpenOffice:In Progress by lh-maviya> <Tabuntu:Invalid by tinarussell> <Tivion:Invalid by shakaran> <Tv-Player:New> <Ubunt
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Invalid by compscibuntu-bugs> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In Progress> <OpenOffice:In Progress by lh-maviya> <Tabuntu:Invalid by tinarussell> <Tivion:Invalid by shakaran> <Tv-Player:New> <Ubunt
<benji> I guess I can DOS mup by mentioning Bug 1 a lot.
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Invalid by compscibuntu-bugs> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In Progress> <OpenOffice:In Progress by lh-maviya> <Tabuntu:Invalid by tinarussell> <Tivion:Invalid by shakaran> <Tv-Player:New> <Ubunt
<gary_poster> ah true
<gary_poster> heh
<danilos> gary_poster, not sure what you mean with "yellow sub"?
<gary_poster> danilos, I though you might be source of icon change in https://launchpad.net/~yellow ?
<gary_poster> So, I should let jml and diogo get the new flag
<gary_poster> I could add them to ~yellow
<gary_poster> But I'm inclined to ask jml if he wants a particular team to be added to the flag
<gary_poster> any opinions?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm doing QA for the structual susbscription JS and I noticed that for the "are added or changed in any way" radio button we use "(more options...)" and for "Bugs must match this filter" we use just "(...)".  Is that intentional?
<gary_poster> benji, yeah.  I thought at that point it would be clear, and didn't want the clutter.
<benji> k
<gary_poster> don't feel strongly about it, but OTOH would not be keen on a change unless we got people actually being confused or compaining about it
<gary_poster> in case this affects anyone, here's a rough outline of my plans right now.  I'm going to address the JS conflicts, since danilos is still around, in case I need to confer with him.
<gary_poster> Then, because I kind of need to wait for either danilos' branch or gmb's API branch to land on db-devel for me to get a sane MP diff, I'm going to switch to small things such as my long-outstanding expenses.
<gary_poster> Then I'll get back to the UI branch, and hopefully have an MP waiting for gmb in the morning with tests.
<gary_poster> Finally, maybe worth noting is that I will be out tomorrow for a few hours after our call, and will continue to do that every Tuesday until the baby pops out.
<benji> gary_poster: here are my QA items for structual subscriptions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589310/; how should I handle them?
<gary_poster> benji, this is in regards to landing the client branch, right?
<benji> right
<gmb> gary_poster: So, this timeout... as far as I can tell it's a query that takes too long, but there isn't much info available in the OOPS reports: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1914I723. Can you think of any way that I make useful headway here? I'm a bit stumped.
<gary_poster> benji, ok.  first, if this is blocking any card from being qa-ok, mark it as qa-ok.  We are feature flagged.
<benji> gary_poster: these branches were landed with no-qa; so we're good there, these problems aren't big so I assume the two cards I have in the QA lane should be moved to deployable.
<benji> my main question is what should I do with this list of small things
<gary_poster> benji, yes.  List of small things: 1 sec.
<benji> no rush
<gary_poster> gmb, I'd try to figure out where the sql is coming from.  I'm guessing you agree. :-) Since you are asking, I'm guessing you are not sure what the source is.  I'd try running mute locally with the "show my all the SQL environmental variable.  If that gives you enough to figure it out, great.
<gary_poster> If it does not, we might need to do a pdb *with the SQL env variable also*.  I'd do it in zope.publisher.publish debug_call myself, since we have no freaking idea.  Then you can dig around until you see the SQL being generated, and figure out the source that way.
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay, that sounds like as good a way to go as any. Thanks.
 * gmb refuels the tea tank before starting
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, no activity animation: please look at the card in the design section of the backlog starting with ""Unsubscribe" on IBug:..." and make sure it encompasses your concern.
<gary_poster> dialog hangs around oddly: I'm not clear on that one.
<gary_poster> I don't knw what it means
<gary_poster> Maybe make a new card?  Maybe try to describe it for me first here?  your call <shrug>
<gary_poster> tag text box: new card
<gary_poster> status "Unknown": new card + I suggest an associated bug
<gary_poster> overlay start out closer to top of page: new display card
<benji> gary_poster: sorry, I forgot that I started making those notes just for me; the dialog appears to get cought deconstructing (or maybe resetting) itself; I click the "do it" button and the dialog gets smaller but still has most of the form visible then it hangs there for a second and then disappears
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> yeah, a card in "display tweaks" sounds appropriate.
<benji> k
<gary_poster> For all of those, feel free to make a bug as well
<benji> k
<gary_poster> but a card is my top priority
<gary_poster> Thank you benji, those are good catches.
<benji> I'm good at being picky.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, look for "parent_message" in Bug.index_message in lib/lp/bugs/model/bug.py.
<gary_poster> looks like source
<gmb> Aha.
<gmb> Thanks.
<gary_poster> np
 * gary_poster was trying to figure out js test failures but then saw the MP
 * gary_poster lunches
<bac> benji: what is the URL that the edit link should point to?
<gary_poster> +subscriptions on the bug target bac.  I *think* it is on bugs.*
<bac> gary_poster: ok, that's what i figured
<gary_poster> actually it is on all
<gary_poster> or at least https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+subscriptions and https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+subscriptions
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> bac: sorry, was finishing up lunch... https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/manuel/+subscriptions
<bac> benji: thanks
<benji> bac: I have a couple little things to do and then I'll be ready for some pillar divvying
<bac> benji: ok
<gary_poster> Be prepared for shock and awe: I actually filed my expenses!  It's amazing.
<benji> bac: heh, cool
<gary_poster> On kanban card, "Administrivia" cards are now "Miscellaneous" cards
<bac> benji: fwiw, the refactoring you suggested last week (create 'add_subscribe_link) made today's work much easier.
<benji> bac: cool
<benji> I guess I'm not entirely full of hot air. ;)
<benji> Reason #61 I like telecommuting: Even a home body like me can look forward to going outside on a nice spring day.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-05
<danilos> gmb, hi, do you perhaps know how to get the return value of a method with named_post? I get "undefined" for addBugSubscriptionFilter, and I need the newly created filter
<gmb> danilos: Hmm, that's odd. Maybe the return type needs to be declared somehow. It should just work. Hang on, let me take a look.
<danilos> gmb, thanks
<danilos> gmb, I guess it returns stuff in the 'on.success' handler instead
<danilos> gmb, so, my error in thinking it might be serializing stuff for me
<gmb> danilos: Ah, yes! Sorry, I was thinking about when calling the webservice in Python :)
<gmb> danilos: It might be the second or third parameter passed to the success handler.
<gmb> Or I may be thinking of what happens when you call .patch().
<gmb> (This should be more straightforward)
<gmb> danilos: Oddly, I can't find a good example of us doing a named_post and getting something back from it.
<gmb> At least not in the bugs JS.
<danilos> gmb, yeah, neither could I and I even tried grepping through entire lib/lp :)
<gmb> Haha.
<gmb> Boldly going where no dev has gone before...
<gmb> danilos: So, it might be that if you have something like:
<danilos> gmb, we mostly do it in on.success it seems, it's just non-obvious to someone just diving into this JS stuff
<gmb> success_handler(some_param, some_other_param) {...}
<danilos> gmb, I was just thinking named_post might be hiding that from me
<danilos> yeah, it gets the returned stuff as the first parameter afaict
<gmb> Ah, cool.
<gmb> But yeah, completely non-obvious.
<gmb> gary_poster: Morning. Your branch can now land; my DB patch is now on db-devel after some testfix tomfoolery this morning.
<gary_poster> yay, gmb!  that must mean we are out of release...thingy too
<gary_poster> So I'll land my branch
<gary_poster> oh, and what about the api branch?
<gmb> gary_poster: It's working through PQM now.
<gary_poster> awesome!
<gary_poster> I'll make my UI MP after that
<gmb> In fact, it's now on db-deve.
<gmb> *l
<gary_poster> woo hoo
<gary_poster> OK, I'll get started on all that in a mo
<gary_poster> how goes the bug 1 hang thing?
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Invalid by compscibuntu-bugs> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In Progress> <OpenOffice:In Progress by lh-maviya> <Tabuntu:Invalid by tinarussell> <Tivion:Invalid by shakaran> <Tv-Player:New> <Ubunt
<gary_poster> my question was, why is that code being called at all?
<gmb> gary_poster: I haven't had chance to dig around much on it today; I've been OCR this morning. However, the review queue is for now quiescent, so I hope to have an answer to that question in the next hour or two.
<gary_poster> ack gmb.  you started that before my suggestion to only start things that you think you can finish in 2 hours, but maybe you can divide this up into diagnosis and such, so that if you diagnose this, you can record the results somewhere and move to something else if necessary.
<gmb> RIght.
<gmb> gary_poster: I started it because it was on the board and annoying me :). I need to perhaps think twice about scratching my own itches when they're complicated itches.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: just wanted to let you know that HR has all of my reviews, so if I'm called away for baby duty, all that is taken care of.  bac, Sarah said she would enter yours for me from the text doc I gave her because of the technical issues we discussed.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: please make sure kanban board is up to date within 2 minutes
<gary_poster> we will have our call in 4
 * gary_poster looking at board
<gmb> gary_poster: mumble or skype?
<danilos> mumble still doesn't work for me :(
<gary_poster> skype please gmb, all
<gary_poster> danilo you are not logged in :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, but I am! :)
<gary_poster> heh ok skype lies a lot
<danilos> haven't actually logged out since yesterday, skype is sometimes slow
<gmb> Godsdammit
<gmb> gary_poster: Please call again.
<gary_poster> gmb, my ui branch is 814 line diff.  I can split it up into 100+ line python and 600+ line JS if you like, or just throw it at you
<gary_poster> what do you prefer?
<gmb> gary_poster: Just give me the whole thing; simpler than splitting it up and after 2000 line diffs a couple of weeks back 814 lines is a cakewalk.
<gary_poster> :-) ok thanks gmb
<danilos> gary_poster, also, epiphany has started to crash quite often for me, which hasn't helped with my debugging efforts, enough that I switched to firefox and chromium
<gary_poster> ack :-/
<gmb> gary_poster: So far as I can tell, the reason that parent messages are looked up is "because that's the default behaviour." However, I can find no test to reference *why* it's the default behaviour, and indeed the default on IBug is for include_parents=False, where as on the model it's True. I've changed the model to match the interface and I'm running it through EC2 to see what flies off.
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> This might be one of those it-made-sense-in-2005 things.
<gmb> I don't know.
<bac> gary_poster: did the storm blow y'all away last night?
<danilos> btw, how does one get a user URL for a team object? filter.subscriber_url is calculated in the view directly :/
<gary_poster> bac, yeah it was crazy!  not too many new branches on the ground
<bac> gary_poster: not actually bad here.  the weather radio kept going off talking about tornadoes next door in alamance county
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> the sound was the craziest thing here
<gary_poster> danilos I did it that way because I didn't know :-/
<gary_poster> (you mean Python view class I think, yeah, and you want it done in the JS)
<gary_poster> brb
<gary_poster> bac, benji, gmb, if you have any wisdom for danilos, please share :-)
<gmb> Ffff...
<danilos> it seems simplest to parse team.link (which is an API link) but that's _very_ broken; round-trip to server sucks as well, though I don't even know what would I get that way
<benji> I don't have anything off the top of my head.
<gmb> I can't think of anything that's not "parse team.link"
<benji> yeah, pulling stuff out of API links and reconstituing a new link sounds bad
<gary_poster> try deryck as last resort, then go for it :-/
<benji> If you know at page render time that you'll need the link, you can stuff it into LP.cache for use on the client side
<gary_poster> yeah, that's what we do for the other stuff, but this is for the dynamic add story, so no such luck
<gary_poster> although...
<gary_poster> danilos, what about changing the LP.cache collection of teams to include links?
<gary_poster> as constructed by code in lib/lp/bugs/browser/structuralsubscription.py
<gary_poster> the team thing is a constrained set
<gary_poster> and we are already iterating for names
<gary_poster> so you could include the link
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, probably the best option
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, is there a LP-preferred way to run the Crockford JS linter?
<benji> gary_poster: not that I know of; I've been using jslint.com
<gary_poster> ack, thanks benji
<bac> gary_poster: doing QA i've discovered a problem i'm looking into.  the overlay is being rendered in the page on the bugs root:  https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/firefox
<gary_poster> bac, argh, good catch
<gary_poster> gmb, damn, I have to run, and didn't finish MP prep (got caught in lint)
<gary_poster> will be back in a few hours
<gary_poster> bye
<benji> bac: I believe we want the new subscription feature flag rule in production, right?
<bac> benji: don't know
<bac> i don't see what it would hurt as long it is team:yellow
<bac> hi gmb, in structural-subscription.js we're using Y.fail...but it errors "Y.fail is not a function"
<gmb> Hah.
<bac> i assume we need to add something to our 'requires' but i don't know what
<bac> it is part of the test package.  is that even appropriate to use in production code?
<gmb> bac: I thought it was part of "base"
<bac> gmb: ok.  we're not using 'base'.  i'll add it and see
<bac> gmb: nope, base doesn't help.  where should we look to find a definitive answer in the docs?
<gmb> bac: Urr. I don't know. I just tend to dig around in http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/3/ until I find what I need to know.
<gmb> bac: Although just looking, and the only refereces I can find to Y.fail() seem to involve tests...
<bac> filebug_dupefinder.js uses it
<bac> benji did you add the use of Y.fail() to structural-subscription.js?
<benji> bac: yep
<bac> benji: so it doesn't seem to work
<benji> it was suggested in a review
<benji> darn
<bac> benji: who was the reviewer?
<benji> hmm, let me look
<benji> hmm, there has to be a good way to find that MP
<benji> bac: found it! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/accordion-client-1/+merge/54715
<bac> hah!  it was gmb!
<bac> how very circular
<benji> :)
<bac> so, i cannot figure out where Y.fail comes from.
<bac> it seems to be for tests, at least the docs imply that
<bac> we have it in a number of places in production code
<bac> gmb: has something odd happened with filebug_dupefinder.js?  it uses Y.fail so i was trying to exercise it on lp.dev and get
<bac> NotFound: Object: <zope.browserpage.metaconfigure.IcingFolder object at 0xe454e0c>, name: u'filebug-dupefinder.js'
<gmb> bac: Not AFAIK. Have you tried cleaning and rebuilding?
<bac> yes, many many times
<bac> very odd
<benji> from my reading of the YUI docs, it doesn't seem like .fail is for tests but a shortcut way to raise an assertion error
<danilos> gary_poster, I am out now, but the branch is in a state where everything works (I've fixed a few bugs not related to this branch, but not all: eg. when you remove the final filter, the subscription listing still remains)
<danilos> gary_poster, https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/add-subscription-link/+merge/56392
<danilos> gary_poster, no tests yet at all, it's been hard enough getting it to a state like this, so I'll tackle that tomorrow morning
<danilos> gary_poster, cheers
<gmb> benji: Could you quickly review https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/bug-1-timeout/+merge/56407 for me?
<gmb> (12 lines of diff, 1 line changed)
<benji> gmb: sure
<gmb> Ta
<benji> gmb: done
<gmb> Thanks.
<gary_poster> danilos, ack, thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, you are out about now, yeah?  or do you have one more hour?
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm at EoD now, but I've been AFK for a bit longer than I intended this afternoon so I'll be around for a while to make up the time. I'm still happy to review your branch.
<gary_poster> awesome gmb thanks.  I'll try to get it ready for you quickly then
<gmb> ok
<gary_poster> gmb, took me long enough, sorry
<gary_poster> https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/muteteamsub-ui/+merge/56419
<gary_poster> diff is being generated now
<gmb> No worries.
<gmb> I'll take a look shortly
<gary_poster> ended up being < 800 lines after all
 * gary_poster feels like taking a nap, more than anything else :-/
<bac> so long shipit!
<bac> who gets the honor of ripping the final bits out of our code base?
<benji> bac: do you want to review the "bug includes link to subscription page" MP?
<bac> benji: is it short?  if i can do it in a few minutes i can do it now otherwise it'll have to wait until after i go to the dentist
<benji> bac: yeah, pretty small; 88 lines and half of that are the tests
<bac> sure, i'll do it now
<gmb> gary_poster: r=me, but you need to add some comments to the tests you've added in lib/lp/registry/javascript/tests/test_structural_subscription.js
<gmb> And also to test_muted_team_member_subscription, now that I come to look back.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool.  Just top-level comments at beginning, or others in addition?
<gary_poster> and thank you
<gmb> gary_poster: Just explanatory ones at the beginning of the test stating the expected behaviour.
<gmb> np.
<gary_poster> cool, will do
<gary_poster> have a nice evening
<bac> benji: if you update your pocket-lint 'make lint' will probably work
<bac> unfortunately i think you have to use curtis' PPA to get the latest working copy
<benji> bac: I don't know if I'm using Curtis' PPA or not, but upgrading pocket-lint fixed it
<benji> there is one piece of lint that I'll fix now
<bac> cool
<bac> gary_poster, benji: for the new links we've added for structural subscriptions we've been careful to only enable them for logged in users ('launchpad.AnyPerson').  the links for 'editsubscription' are shown to anon...but the same is true for other subscribe actions directly on a bug
<bac> so, leave as it is and stay consistent for that context if not a little gross?
 * gary_poster reading.  brain is slow.
<benji> right, that was my reasoning; since we show "Subscribe" and "Subscribe someone else" to everyone (and ask them to log in if they click on them), I did the same for the edit link
<gary_poster> ...
<benji> I don't feel too strongly about it, but it seems like making the links visible to non-logged-in users is a nice discoverability bonus.
<gary_poster> I also don't feel strongly about it, but would have leaned the other way.  bac, is one noticeably easier than the other?  or do you have a pref?
<bac> benji: when everything settles i think we should agree to do it one way or the other in the different contexts.  for now i agree it should be consistent on that page
<bac> gary_poster: disabling is harder but minimally
<bac> but we should decide and fix all of the links on that page if we want to
<bac> i don't think it should affect benji's branch right now
<gary_poster> agreed on not affecting
<gary_poster> bac, I say, do not disable, add a card to raise an issue to Huw about it
<gary_poster> that's if you are looking for a decision, which I think you are
<gary_poster> if not, make a decision. :-)
<bac> gary_poster: that is the decision i made.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks bac
<bac> benji: done, in the nick of time.
<benji> :)  thanks
<benji> gary_poster: do we want the structural subscriptions feature flag enabled for team:yellow in production?
<gary_poster> yes, benji
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> k, I'll shepherd that
<benji> gary_poster: should I grab one of the quick jobs cards next or one from the backlog?
<benji> hmm, I wonder why the card for 674422 is in Acrive/Coding
<gary_poster> benji, I think the ones in backlog/design fit the bill best
<gary_poster> but do what you think works
<gary_poster> including making your own card
<gary_poster> for something like "test the edit/delete functionality" (though look at my mute branch if you want that one)
<gary_poster> because danilo reports that deleting the last filter no longer deletes the subscripton in the ui
<gary_poster> which used to work
<gary_poster> it's almost like we have no tests for it!
<benji> gary_poster: to be clear: "design" are things like the small QA issues I identified, right?
<gary_poster> exactly
<gary_poster> benji, 67422 is in active/coding because it is following the last pertinent card (Danilo's) out the door.  AIUI that's what I'm supposed to be doing.
<benji> "test the edit/delete functionality" sounds the most important
<gary_poster> (AIUI from flacoste)
<gary_poster> sounds good to me benji
<benji> interesting
<gary_poster> yeah <shrug>
<gary_poster> ask me when I don't feel tired ;-)
<benji> unfortunate that it takes up a limit spot
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> benji, I suggest you build off of my branch.  finding...
<gary_poster> https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/muteteamsub-ui/+merge/56419
<gary_poster> It has some bits that I intended to be useful for this purpose
<benji> ok, cool
<gary_poster> and stuff that I would have refactored further had I worled on what you are looking at
<gary_poster> worked
<gary_poster> oh, but...
<gary_poster> that branch is landing on db-devel :-(
<gary_poster> so, merging will be problematic
<gary_poster> I should have done the refactoring separately
<gary_poster> If you want me to help with the mess lemme know
<benji> ok
<benji> gary_poster: feature flag rule is now in production and I've verified that I see the new UI bits
<gary_poster> great thanks benji
<gary_poster> benji, you available for a pre-imp?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> benji, instead of talking again, I'm running away, at Francis' encouragement, since I feel tired and pressured...and I don't even have a baby in my belly. :-)  I'll refocus on what we talked about tomorrow.  I might ask you or bac for pair programming, if we can do it in a reasonable way.  But meanwhile...I need a break.  :-)
<gary_poster> bye all
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good, have a relaxing evening
<benji> if you want to relax in a brain-numbing way, I'd see if iTunes has the TV show Reaper from a few years ago
<benji> I'm going away now too.
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-06
<danilos> wow, we've got a nice flower on the board
<danilos> nice *yellow* flower, that is
<gmb> We are a delicate flower.
<danilos> gmb, heh
<danilos> gmb, btw, do you feel like reviewing a JS branch that lacks tests? I'd ask an OCR but I think self-reviewing non-trivial changes is not our common practice :)
<gmb> :)
<gmb> danilos: Sure. Link me.
<danilos> gmb, https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/add-subscription-link/+merge/56392
<danilos> cheers :)
<gmb> np
<danilos> gmb, a movie to prove that at least at one point, it all used to work: https://devpad.canonical.com/~danilo/screencasts/add-subscriptions.ogv
<danilos> (or that I am pretty good at montaging a screencast)
<gmb> :)
<gmb> Fair enough.
<gmb> danilos: 354	+        '<div style="margin: 1em 0em 0em 1em"'+
<gmb> 355	+            '      class="subscription-filter"></div>')
<gmb> I'm not keen on manually setting styles.
<gmb> Can you create a class for that and add it to the CSS?
<gmb> Or is there a reason for doing it this way?
<danilos> gmb, that's just moved code
<gmb> Ah, okay.
<gmb> Maybe file a tech-debt bug for it then.
<danilos> gmb, I am not very keen on that either, I even had to add a hack to fix the problem on removal where margin-top was left to 1em
<gmb> Ech.
<danilos> gmb, basically, I didn't add any plain-HTML node creation, I just factored it out into smaller and yet smaller methods :)
<gmb> Right :)
<gmb> danilos: So, file a tech-debt bug for it; it can be taken care of by a maintenance team (probably us).
<danilos> gmb, we might decide to fix that sooner rather than later, but sure, I'll file a bug
<gmb> Cool.
<gmb> Otherwise, r=me
 * gmb -> lunch
<danilos> gmb, thanks
<gary_poster> danilos, gmb, I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/752406 fwiw, in case you want to add some voices of dissent :-)
<_mup_> Bug #752406: Do not set style directly in structural-subscriptions.js <story-better-bug-notification> <tech-debt> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/752406 >
<danilos> gary_poster, well, for one thing, it's very hard (or very ugly) to test stuff with direct style setting, whereas with classes it's so much easier to test for the (non-)presence of a class, imho
<danilos> gary_poster, that's one big reason for not setting the style directly
<bac> gary_poster, danilos, gmb: regarding the in-place style vs CSS issue, I'll just note there is not agreement or a consistent policy across LP.  sinzui argues adding items to the CSS should only be done for general things that are to be shared; one-offs should be done locally.  OTOH I've gotten a lot of review comments urging the other practice, the last from thumper, I believe
 * bac likes danilos testability argument
<gary_poster> Yeah, sounds like I'm in sinzui's camp.  I could be more convinced of the other approach if we had structural-subscription.js-specific css file, but dumping it in a giganto shared one makes things hard IMO
<danilos> we perhaps should not put everything inside a single CSS file though, but we do that because fetching stuff over SSL is slow (even small CSS files might cause a hit)
<gary_poster> we can compress the CSS AIUI
<danilos> gary_poster, that I'd counter-argument with perhaps we can have multiple CSS files that get combined ala JS stuff we do
<gary_poster> I don't buy the testability argument TBH, at least for the kinds of things I know we set style for.  YUI.getStyle
<gary_poster> is easy
<gary_poster> and not necessary to test if you are just saying (this stuff should (always) float right)
<danilos> gary_poster, I don't like having a test that asserts that YUI.getStyle("margin-top") is zero or something like that, because even if you set it in ems, it might return pxs and such and
<danilos> gary_poster, well, some of those things are "always, until we decide to hide it"; on removal, subscription filters kept 1em margin-top that was set as <div style="..."> because they were only hidden
<danilos> gary_poster, when I fix a bug like that, how do I add a test that makes sure it never comes back?
<gary_poster> classes don't hep answer that particular question, fwiw
<danilos> I mean, we don't test CSS itself, but at least it'd be outside the code, and we'd know the code does what it's supposed to
<gary_poster> help
<danilos> gary_poster, imo they do, but I guess that's an argument we can have some other time :)
<gary_poster> <shrug> we disagree but I'm happy to defer on this :-)  What do you think we should do about the bug?
<danilos> I'd like us to solve it, but I'd also like us not to introduce mess into CSS; how about we add our own CSS file and establish a practice for that? (bin/combine_css has a simple names=[] variable where we can manually list it for now)
<danilos> where "solve" try to use more of the CSS classes instead of setting style directly
<danilos> "solve" ==
<gmb> Coming late to the party here I think  that danilos suggestion is a good one.
<danilos> gmb, you must be the sound of reason since at this point of the party, all the booze is gone :)
<gmb> :)
<danilos> s/sound/voice/ (see what partying does to a man? :))
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> that sounds good to me danilos.  Do you mind that not being "high"?  I'm happy to have it as a "fix it if you want to" card in the backlog though
<gary_poster> bac benji (who is not here) danilos gmb: please make sure kanban is up to date now-ish
<gmb> yup
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, non-high is just fine
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> I'll up it to medium, and make a backlog card
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks
<gary_poster> bac, you on Skype?
<bac> oops
<bac> on now
<danilos> sorry about that, new, better headset is on order :)
<gary_poster> :-)
 * danilos -> lunch
 * gary_poster to car garage.  back soon.
 * benji is back from the dentist.
 * gary_poster back too.
<gmb> gary_poster: Any objection to me taking bug 424849?
<_mup_> Bug #424849: Launchpad should batch attachment notification emails <lp-bugs> <story-better-bug-notification> <story-better-notification-sending> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by gmb> <apport (Ubuntu):Invalid> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/424849 >
<gmb> (I think I know how to do it, so it seems the post obvious option)
<gary_poster> gmb, ok, fire away
<gmb> *most
<gmb> Cool.
<gary_poster> bac, benji, danilos, gmb, I want us to try and do a better job tracking what is released.  I'll try to lead this.  For now, I've made the following changes to the kanban board.
<gary_poster> 1) I split up Deployment: Ready into three sub-lanes.
<gary_poster> If you land something into db-devel put it into the db-deploy lane.  If it is a normal devel landing, put it in no-downtime.
<gary_poster> If you've landed something in db-devel inbetween a db-devel deploy code freeze and a db-devel deployment, like we did with the "mute team subscriptions" stuff recently, you can put it in "Next db-deploy".
<gary_poster> 2) I moved all of our "ready" cards to "done-done" because of today's deploy.  Please move cards back to "no-downtime" (or other) if you know they are not actually deployed.
<gary_poster> that's it, thanks.
<gmb> gary_poster: Righto. Makes sense; I admit it was a bit unclear how to handle the db-devel versus devel stuff.
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: i'm unhappy with the way i've been working on cards with no bugs and having to use no-qa.  i'd like to start filing more bugs for task tracking.  you ok with that?
<gary_poster> bac, absolutely.  I sometimes make cards when I land, just for the qa.  Do whatever works for you.  The tension between kanban cards and bugs is not lost on me. :-/
<bac> a bug seems like a too heavy artifact for a lot of things but without one we lose qa-ness
<gary_poster> But I mostly need the kanban cards
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> bac, sorry, I meant "I sometimes make *bugs when I land, just for the qa."
<danilos> gary_poster, ack
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> benji, I want to know how smart the code is that handles IJSONRequestCache(request).objects--in particular, if it reuses the same data structure in the JSON if the same object is used multiple times, via relying on some sort of JS post-processing.  I doubt it, but it woud be silly to work around that if it were handled already.
<gary_poster> So you know where I should look?
<gary_poster> Do
 * benji looks.
<benji> gary_poster: since you have to add objects by name, and the cache is a simple dictionary, duplicates aren't eliminated
<benji> (see src/lazr/restful/jsoncache.py)
<gary_poster> got it, thanks benji
 * gmb -> brain stall; increasing tea reserves
 * gary_poster back to garage
 * danilos off
<gmb> You know that feeling when you've just spent half an hour on a really, really good test, only to suddenly realise it doesn't exercise the code you want it to? Yeah, that.
<danilos> actually, my branch failed with some test failures, resubmitted with fixes, and pushing my merged-with-db-devel to lp:~danilo/launchpad/db-add-subscription-link (includes some devel revisions so I'll ec2 land that one as well)
<danilos> gary_poster, actually, I can't land that easily without an MP, Gary, can you please confirm that all mute-related functionality works as expected and then ec2 land it on db-devel if so?
<danilos> (I was supposed to be out over an hour ago, and I just wanted to get this finished, so db-devel doesn't hit a conflict that's hard to resolve)
<danilos> gary_poster, I also didn't check any tests, I am sure some have broke
 * danilos -> really off
<gary_poster> danilos, ack, will do, thanks
<gary_poster> The JS tests on danilos' branch pass...
 * bac -> lunch
<gary_poster> qa on his branch works...
<benji> WARNING: GIANT, MAN-EATING BIKESHEAD AHEAD
<benji> The subscription listing wording for the mute link seems quite odd: "Do not receive emails from this subscription".
<benji> suggestion: "Stop emails about this bug"
<benji> end-of-bikeshead
<gary_poster> The problem is that your simplification is not true
<gary_poster> We have a concept of muting bugs
<gary_poster> well, emails about a bug
<gary_poster> which is handled elsewhere
<gary_poster> this is for the case in which you are in a team
<gary_poster> which has a subscription to [something[
<benji> oh, that's not muting
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> that's why I didn't call it muting in the interface
<benji> I'm sure coming up with good words for that was (is) hard, but I'm still complaining about them ;)
<gary_poster> complaining is only mildly interesting without a compelling solution.  :-) Alternatively, make a card for "ask Huw about wording" for that feature
<benji> last shed-swatch: "Stop emails from this subscription"
<benji> I'll make a card and shepherd it.
<gary_poster> I'd be fine with that wording benji.  That said, I'm not clear on it being a win, but that's not any kind of endorsement of or belief in the current wording.  User testing is the proof of the pudding.
<gary_poster> Feel free to just make the change.
<benji> gary_poster: ok, the "Stop..." wording assuages [that's a hard word to spell] my inner-shed
<gary_poster> I feel kinda blech
<gary_poster> Karyn is telling me to take a half day sick
<gary_poster> I think I might do that
<gary_poster> guys, I got permission for a sick day
<gary_poster> danilos branch is in ec2 land
<gary_poster> sick half-day I should say
<gary_poster> Hopefully I'll feel better tomorry
<gary_poster> TTYL
<bac> i like how the kanban favicon now looks like it was custom-made for the yellow squad
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-07
<gmb> Dear gods, our mail notification system is utterly arcane.
<gmb> I feel like reimplementing it in Haskell just to make it make sense.
<danilos> heh, surprise-surprise
<danilos> if you said something like "reimplementing it in brainfuck to make it make sense", *then* I'd be worried :)
<gary_poster> benji, hi.  I was just thinking about your proposed wording.  I don't feel fantastic, but better than I did yesterday afternoon anyway, so maybe my head is a bit clearer.  My concern is that we need to convey that we are not stopping *all* emails from the team subscription, but *your* emails from the team subscriptions.
<gary_poster> "Stop emails from this subscription" does not convey this to me--it is ambiguous/confusing.  "Do not receive emails from this subscription" conveys the right message to me.
<gary_poster> Perhaps your version could be adjusted to accommodate this concern.  "Stop your emails from this subscription" might be OK.
<benji> yeah, I had the same thought but figured context was enough to clarify; I'll add the "your" in there.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: If we're at all unclear about fuzzy wording I usually find mrevell to be good sounding board.
<gary_poster> gmb, agreed.
<gary_poster> bac, benji, danilos, gmb: please check over your kanban.  call soon.
<gmb> Ok
<danilos> ack
<benji> gary_poster: are comments on cards readily visible to you?
<gary_poster> benji, no.  if comments are important, maybe mention it in title ("see comments")
<benji> they're not at the moment, but it seemed like a good place to put micro status updates
<gary_poster> ack
<benji> it would be nice if there were a chronological log of board activity that one could read to see what's happened lately
<danilos> gary_poster, my mic has stopped working as well (I did play with settings this morning, loaded/unloaded kernel modules, so this time, a reboot *should* help)
 * danilos goes for a reboot
<gary_poster> ok
 * gary_poster waiting for danilos, in case anyone is wondering
<gary_poster> benji, there's an email interface...there's also supposed to be an RSS interface but I can't get it working yet, after seconds of trying.  See the Options tab.
<benji> gary_poster: oh, there is a log: http://launchpad.leankitkanban.com/Boards/History/14028610
<benji> but it doesn't seem to inlcude comments
<danilos> gary_poster, ready
<bac> sorry i'm muted and can't get it back
<bac> gary_poster: ^^
<danilos> I can hear you guys
<danilos> gary_poster, ^
<danilos> gary_poster, tests branch is getting up for review RSN, I'll be going on to descriptions stuff
<danilos> gary_poster, it seems to be only volume related now :)
<danilos> gary_poster, also, QA for "Add a subscriber" link is done, but that's obvious on the board I suppose, it also landed on both devel/db-devel which I assume you've seen as well :)
<danilos> byeeeee :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, we never actually heard your voice
<gary_poster> is that because when you turned your mic on and all our ears turned to jelly from the sound of the ocean you decided not to talk?
<gary_poster> or because the mic is broken?
<danilos> gary_poster, the "vumeter" in sound preferences seemed to pick it up correctly, but just the ocean was going the other way through skype I suppose :)
<gary_poster> yeah, as far as we could tell :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, figured out the problem, the new headset mic has an on-off button that I left at off, skype test call sounds pretty good now
<gary_poster> awesome danilos.  Is this the new-new more expensive headset, or the merely-new cheaper headset?
<danilos> gary_poster, the cheaper one, I never heard back from the guys where I ordered the more expensive one (it's probably the usual Serbian thing: they list it on the web site, but never actually stock it)
<gary_poster> :-/
<gary_poster> but good news that the cheaper one is working :-)
<danilos> so, I'll probably have to drop by a few stores to pick one up
<gary_poster> k
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, well, it's still a combination, headphone out is not working yet (apparently, one has to set a custom option for snd-hda-intel module, but the first attempt didn't work so I gave up on that :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ...so you are still motivated to get a replacement.  gotcha. :-)
<danilos> yeah
<gmb> Wow: OSError: Could not allocate memory
<gmb> Could be something to do with the 22 librarian instances hanging around for no good reason.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> gmb, Skype whenever you are ready.
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure. Just give me a sec...
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> https://staging.launchpad.net/launchpad/+subscriptions
<gmb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haveged/+bug/569369
<_mup_> Bug #569369: package haveged 0.9-1 failed to install/upgrade: podproces instalovaný post-installation skript vrátil chybový status 1 <apport-package> <i386> <lucid> <pkg-auto-install-tester> <haveged (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <haveged (Debian):Unknown> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/569369 >
<bac> benji: didn't you do the work for bug 742490 already?
<_mup_> Bug #742490: HTML is constructed using string concatenation in the structural subscription JS. <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/742490 >
<benji> looking
<benji> bac: yep, it had an ec2 land failure that I'm investigating today
<bac> benji: ok, i was just wondering as there is a card in the backlog
<benji> bac: I wasn't aware of that one; I'll move it to the right place.
<benji> thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, in our call, we can discuss next steps for the descriptions stuff
<gary_poster> yay! :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, ready when you are (if it's the call time)
<gary_poster> it is, was finishing email 1 sec
<gary_poster> BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/DirectSubscriptionsOnBug
<gary_poster> benji, you won't be able to land your branch as you list it
<gary_poster> lp:~gary/launchpad/muteteamsub-ui is on db-devel
<gary_poster> and you want to land on devel
<gary_poster> maybe you already handled that
<gary_poster> I didn't read the cover letter, sorry
<benji> yeah, I figured that out; I think I can retarget to devel relatively easily
<gary_poster> I'm not sure what your plan is, but plans that I would come up with would probably require me to merge with db-devel to resolve conflicts
<gary_poster> I won't worry about it now, though, since you are aware of it :-)
<benji> gary_poster: ok, my idea didn't work; it's a trainwreck; taking lunch now and I'll ask about other options afterward
<gary_poster> benji, ok :-)
 * gmb -> nipping to the post office. back shortly
<bac> hi benji, i was looking at bug 750568 you reported about the tags entry being to big.
<_mup_> Bug #750568: Tags text box is very wide on the subscription add/edit overlay/ <story-better-bug-notification> <Bugzilla Launchpad Plugin:Invalid> <Launchpad itself:Confirmed for bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/750568 >
<bac> benji: i've looked at safari, ff on os x, and ff on ubuntu and i don't see anything obviously wrong
<bac> do you still see the problem or am i on the wrong track?
<benji> bac: Firefox 4: http://i.imgur.com/1MBpV.png
<benji> that's on prod
<bac> benji, it must be FF4 on ubuntu -- a combination i haven't tried
<bac> ff4 on os x doesn't show the problem
<bac> but, heck
<bac> i'll bring in the size of the text box a bit
<benji> browsers hate us
<bac> i've been reluctant to upgrade to ff4 since deryck said windmill has problems with it
<bac> i'll try on another machine
<benji> gary_poster: if I elect to merge into lp:launchpad/db-devel I don't get any conflicts; is that an OK thing to do?
<gary_poster> benji, no
<benji> darn
<gary_poster> well, I need to load context again, but I don't think so
<benji> gary_poster: MP in question: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/add-edit-tests/+merge/56806
<gary_poster> benji, let's say "very much not ideal but acceptable in dire straits"
<gary_poster> but I don't think these are dire straits
<gary_poster> here's what I suggest
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> make a branch of just the parts of what I did that really should have landed on devel
<gary_poster> merge that into devel.  Out of paranoia, I would suggest that you also merge into db-devel and land, because otherwise bzr might get confused.
<gary_poster> make your branch dependeny on that other branch
<gary_poster> land it
<gary_poster> mm
<gary_poster> you may need to get a patch of your branch and land it
<gary_poster> ignoring your current branch
<gary_poster> I understand that's annoying but that's probably what I would do
<benji> that (the patch bit)  wouldn't be hard
<gary_poster> If I were to think that it was super annoying, what would I do...
<benji> can you elaborate on what "merge that into devel" means?  Is that outside of the normal landing mechanism?
<gary_poster> no, normal
<gary_poster> my UI branch includes db patches
<gary_poster> from a dependency
<benji> oh; and since the same changes have been made to devel and db-devel when they're merged they'll combine happily (i.e., they won't conflict)
<gary_poster> so you really can't land a branch that directly bases itself
<gary_poster> right
<gmb> gary_poster: Do you have time for a quick call about bug 424849?
<_mup_> Bug #424849: Launchpad should batch attachment notification emails <lp-bugs> <story-better-bug-notification> <story-better-notification-sending> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> <apport (Ubuntu):Invalid> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/424849 >
<gary_poster> sure gmb.  1 sec
<gmb> Cool.
<benji> ok; I'll start on generating a non-DB parts branch of lp:~gary/launchpad/muteteamsub-ui
<gary_poster> benji, not just non-DB but non-mute
<gary_poster> you only want the test refactoring bits
<benji> ah, ok
<benji> that should make it easier
<gary_poster> otherwise things would be nasty, I suspect
<benji> the test refactorings were quite good, by the way
<gary_poster> cool, thanks benji
<gary_poster> gmb, here
<gmb> gary_poster: Cool. Skype?
<gary_poster> Skype version of here
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/31586
<_mup_> Bug #31586: Malone comments are sent in email and forge the address of the person who filed them <email> <lp-bugs> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/31586 >
<gary_poster> bac, ready on Skype whenever you are. no rush.
<bac> gary_poster: dial at will
<benji> gary_poster: do you want to review the "copy db-devel refactorings to devel" branch?  The code itself has been reviewed already of course, but I just want a double-check that it makes sense
<gary_poster> sure, benji.
<gary_poster> where do I sign up? :-)
<benji> I've already verified that the patch that contains my new tests applies cleanly to the branch and they all pass.
<gary_poster> awesome
<benji> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/ss-test-refactorings/+merge/56826
<gary_poster> benji, line 96 does not look familiar (doesn't mean I think it's bad, just don't know what it does)...(still looking)
 * benji looks
<benji> hmm, not there but in another place that line got duplicated somehow
<gary_poster> line 154 seems to dupe the line before it
<gary_poster> (154 of diff)
<gary_poster> 179 also
<gary_poster> benji ^^^ those three things.  other than that, looks good to me
<benji> gary_poster: fixed and pushed
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, I approved in anticipation of the diff, which has not yet showed up :-)
<benji> so trusting
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: the fix i landed for bug 751397 is an improvement but is not sufficient.
<_mup_> Bug #751397: Structural subscription overlay sometimes rendering incorrectly on the page not as an overlay <qa-needstesting> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/751397 >
<gary_poster> bac, ...for another problem?
<bac> gary_poster: it does no harm but isn't a complete solution.  i'd like to make it as qa-ok so that it does not have to be reverted and then fix it completely in a follow-up
<gary_poster> bac, +1
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> make a new bug, and make this bug address what you fixed, maybe?
<bac> yeah.
<gary_poster> benji, finishing an email, with you in a sec
<benji> k
<bac> gary_poster: i'm going to be offline for a while but will continue working the bug i just filed
<gary_poster> cool bac
<gary_poster> night all
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-08
<danilos> gmb, hi, do you have any idea why we don't have structural subscriptions on ISourcePackage (distroseries-specific, as compared to IDistributionSourcePackage, which we do have them on)?
<gmb> Danilos: not a clue, sorry.
<danilos> gmb, ok, I've added a card to investigate and chat later on with Gary
<gmb> Ok
<danilos> gmb, just to confirm something else, if I am subscribed to a "primary" bug, I *won't* get email from a duplicate that I have nothing to do with, right? (i.e. I didn't file it, I was never subscribed...)
<gmb> danilos: That's correct, yes.
<gmb> At least I *hope* it is :)
<gmb> (There's actually a flag for this somewhere in the code; if we flipped it we could spam everyone with notifications from duplicates)
<danilos> gmb, ah, I like flipping flags! :)
<gmb> danilos: Just remember to tell everyone that it was someone else's idea so that they get all the shit for it.
<gmb> Note: NOT MINE.
<danilos> gmb, naturally!
<gmb> :)
 * danilos -> lunch
<bac> danilos: re: ISourcePackage, I'm unsure why they are not IStructuralSubscriptionTargets either
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb looking at board; meeting in 2
<gmb> Yup
<gary_poster> bac & benji I don't see you on Skype; maybe it lies
<gary_poster> there's bac
 * benji restarts skype
<danilos> gary_poster, I usually just try calling people in such cases and it suddenly starts seeing people
<benji> gary_poster: now?
<danilos> gary_poster, nobody hears me?
<gary_poster> danilos I guess not :-/
<danilos> gary_poster, please re-invite me
<danilos> gmb, btw, grep for "setStyle" as well
<gmb> danilos: Indeed, thanks.
<benji> gary_poster: I just summarized the PQM situation in -dev
<gmb> benji: In bug 750561 are you talking about adding subscriptions via the overlay or on the +subscriptions page?
<_mup_> Bug #750561: Spinner for adding/editing subscriptions <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/750561 >
<benji> gmb: overlay (although both probably need it)
<gmb> Okay, I'll take a look, see how easy it'll be.
<gmb> gary_poster: w.r.t to the CSS stuff, I think it needs more thought, i.e. should we also accomodate setStyle() calls? What about styles that are very specific to only one element? that kind of thing.
<gmb> I'll update the bug.
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, that's the kind of thing I was thinking about too
<gary_poster> if there's not a clear action to do then I return to questioning the bug, but maybe that's being...antu-progress
<gary_poster> anti
<gmb> Well, I'll add my thoughts to the bug... maybe we should take this to the launchpad-dev list and make it a Policy decision.
<gary_poster> so gmb, are you up for a 1400 line review, since you are offering reviews so generously? :-)  I can probably figure out some way of dividing it up, and we probably should not continue to set this precedent...
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes, I can fit that in. actually should take me up to my slightly-earlier-than-normal EoD, so it works well.
<gary_poster> ack gmb thanks.  I'll go run make an mp now
<gary_poster> quickly. :-)
<gmb> Cool
<gary_poster> benji, you comfortable with what wgrant is suggesting?
<benji> gary_poster: yep; I managed to get the conflict in my working copy and it's an easy fix, so I think we'll be good
<gary_poster> benji cool.  So getting it on db-devel will be mildly annoying
<gary_poster> you'll either need to use bzr land with a new MP to db-devel
<benji> gary_poster: I'm confused; this is targeted at devel
<gary_poster> was the conflict in devel or db-devel?
<benji> I'm pretty sure it was devel; double checking
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> if it is devel then nm, yeah, sraightforward
<benji> gary_poster: grrrrrrr
<gary_poster> ?
<benji> it was db-devel
<gary_poster> yeah, figured
<gary_poster> so that means it is in devel but didn't make it through to db-devel
<gary_poster> so that's back to what I was saying
<gary_poster> you have three options
<gary_poster> 1) make an mp and bzr land.  that seems heaviweight if this is only JS tests *and* windmill is turned off.
<gary_poster> eh
<gary_poster> that was supposed to be "make an mp and ec2 land"
<gary_poster> 2) make an mp and bzr land.  That's easier, and uses tools that are fairly user friendly.  it is still heavierweight than you need because you don't really need a review, but practically it might be the easiest, unless you are comfortable with...
<gary_poster> 3) use bzr pqm-submit directly.  This has an incantation-y feel to me, but does not require an mp.
<gary_poster> if you have not used it much, I think it would probably just frustrate you
<gary_poster> So my recommendation is #2, or #3 if you want to.
<benji> I've done pqm-submit a little so I'll give that a shot
<gary_poster> ok cool
<benji> gary_poster: so let me get this straight, even though my branch was originally targeted to devel, since we have a conflict with the merge of db-devel into devel (after my branch is applied), I'm going to directly merge my branch into db-devel so when the automated merge happens it will work
<gary_poster> benji, uh, I don't think so.  Though I admit to being hazy about at least one aspect of it as well.
<gary_poster> So...
<gary_poster> You targeted your branch to devel
<gary_poster> It merged to devel (right?)
<gary_poster> When being automatically merged to db-devel in conflicted
<gary_poster> it
<gary_poster> wgrant resolved it, maybe?  By removing the revision entirely?  This is the part I know I'm hazy about.
<gary_poster> Now you need to get it back in db-devel
<gary_poster> but devel is fine
<gary_poster> benji, that's my understanding, such as it is
<benji> gary_poster: re. "devel is fine", why don't I see the merge of that revision when I do a bzr log?
<gary_poster> gmb, diff is being generated, but here it is.  My cover letter was kinda lame, but I was in a rush.  Of course, please feel free to ask questions here or even request a call if goals are not clear.  Thank you!
<gary_poster> https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/bug728370/+merge/56942
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay, thanks. I'll see whether I can make head or tail of it... (Though your cover letter is about 900% longer than some I've been given on large branches).
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> benji, you are right that your new tests don't appear to be on devel.  Investigating further...
<gary_poster> benji, would you forward me the conflict email please?
<gary_poster> benji, whatever happened, which I don't understand either, you are right that you need to land this on devel
<benji> gary_poster: forwarded
<gary_poster> benji, my suspicion is that the conflict you forwarded me is for the ss-whatever branch
<gary_poster> and that you had a separate one for the branch you are looking at now
<gary_poster> my further suspicion is that wgrant has resolved the ss-whatever branch into db-devel conflict
<gary_poster> so now, somewhere in your inbox, there is a conflict email about the new test test branch (whatever-2)
<gary_poster> and now that you have resolved it, things will return to be sunny and shiny
<gary_poster> after you submit it to devel
<gary_poster> (which you could just do with bzr land
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> (because it has an approved MP pointed to the right destination already)
<gary_poster> (and you don't need tests)
<gary_poster> (I have to go blow my nose now)
<benji> ok, lp-land fired off, we'll see how it goes
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, I keep forgetting about the visa, I'll have to ask about that as well
<gary_poster> danilos, ? ireland?
<danilos> gary_poster, right
<danilos> gary_poster, (sorry for just blurting half-sentence out :)
<gary_poster> :-) np.  is there something I need to do?
<danilos> (and doing it again)
<danilos> gary_poster, nope, other than ask me if I've booked my travel and arranged everything re a visa :)
<gary_poster> Hey, Danilo...have you booked your travel and arranged everything re a visa?
<gary_poster> :-D
 * gary_poster will add it to my mtg notes
<danilos> gary_poster, whoa, I totally forgot about that, thanks for the reminder :)
<gary_poster> lol
<danilos> gary_poster, and thanks :)
<gary_poster> np
<benji> gary_poster: I /think/ everything is right with the world.
<gary_poster> benji, now *that* is the best news I've heard in ages :-)
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> but even within the realm of your branch, very good :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: r=me with some tweaks. Nice branch - very readable and I understood the concept, which helped, I think. I've got a couple of concerns about the readability of a couple of nested for loops, but it's nothing huge.
<gary_poster> cool gmb, thank you!  I'll take a look
<gary_poster> gmb, you have...12 min or hour and 12 min?  either way, I did a bit of investigation on staging for bug 753000, which you and I discussed yesterday.  Here are some results.  I think some of them might indicate problems, but others (like the distribution) may indicate that my query was naive.
<gary_poster> https://pastebin.canonical.com/45864/
<_mup_> Bug #753000: NotOneError caused by duplicate stuctural subscriptions <merge-deactivate> <oops> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/753000 >
<gary_poster> but if anything comes to mind, there it is :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: I have 11 minutes now, so I'll take a quick sken and come back to it later if needs be.
<gary_poster> no worries on coming back.  Go have a vacation!
<gmb> gary_poster: So, if I'm reading those results right, there are 819 subs to distros which have duplicates, 6 product subs, 1 project sub (who is user 82, I wonder?) and 58 sourcepackage subs, right?
<gary_poster> (user 2, project 82)
<gmb> Ah,.
<gmb> Yes.
<gmb> So, who's user 2? (Mark, maybe?)
<gmb> Anyway...
<gary_poster> yes, I think you are right
<gmb> gary_poster: It might be useful to see how many dupes each subscription actually has, but I don't know if that's worth worrying about at this point.
<gmb> Hmm.
<gary_poster> I think the distribution query *might* be broken
<gary_poster> I wonder if, for instance, source packages also distinguish by distribution
<gary_poster> so 819 might be just wrong
<gary_poster> but the others look "real"
<gmb> gary_poster: Hmm, possibly. You could re-run the sourcepackage query with the distro in there too to see what happens.
<gmb> gary_poster: Right, I agree.
<gary_poster> If I were doing it right, as I may do later, I would look at the joins defined in structuralsubscription.py and dupe them
<gmb> Yeah.
<gary_poster> but this seemed a reasonable naive approximation
<gmb> gary_poster: Ideally I'd say "let's write a test to reproduce this" but I fear we'd be groping in the dark a bit.
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> we have no idea how to dupe
<gary_poster> we merely know that the data looks bad
<gmb> So.
<gmb> My proposition would be:
<gmb> 1. clean up the data
<gmb> 2. add a constraint
<gmb> 3. Wait for the OOPSes to roll in (if any)
<gary_poster> (multiple constraints, probably)
<gmb> 4. Fix the problem in the tree if 3.
<gmb> Right.
<gary_poster> yeah agree.  I think I'll need to include Robert on this, since he will want to know and might even want to change the plan somehow
<gary_poster> OK, I'll refine this later
<gary_poster> Thanks for looking
<gary_poster> I think it's time for you turn off IRC now
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Have a great 2 weeks!
<gmb> gary_poster: np. I think (Robert, Stuart) is the usual pairing for this kind of stuff.
<gary_poster> sure
<gmb> gary_poster: Your wish is my command, sir.
<gary_poster> :-)
 * gmb -> exeunt, in pursuit of a Mustang.
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> user 2 is lifeless, fwiw :-)
<gary_poster> lunching & volunteering, back in hour or so
<benji> gary_poster: I know more about YUI 3 positioning than I ever thought possible.  I'm working on the make-the-overlay-start-out-higher-on-the-page card.  How's this for the position of the overlay: http://i.imgur.com/wl7e1.png (it's aligned with the top of the side portlet and will scroll into positoin if you're scrolled down when you click on the subscribe link.
<benji> there's not much to the code:
<benji> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591400/
<gary_poster> benji, sounds good.  We'll want a UI review for the whole shebang at the end, so for now I Think we can try to improve with impunity.  kinda.
<gary_poster> the scrollIntoView makes me the most "nervous" from a UI perspective, but I'm not worried about it
<benji> Our chief tool is impunity!  And jslint.  Amongst our tools are...
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, small JS branch review? https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug754958/+merge/57010
<bac> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> benji, I cannot dupe bug 750571
<_mup_> Bug #750571: If status "Unknown" is unchecked and the structural subscription overlay is closed, it will be unchecked when reopened. <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/750571 >
<gary_poster> could you confirm that it is fixed, or give me better instructions?
<benji> looking
<gary_poster> well, "better"...help me understand better :-)
<gary_poster> So far I have "fixed" one card by discovering it was already addressed, I wouldn't mind making it two ;-)
<gary_poster> bac or benji, do you have anything to point me to if I want to show a spinner for actions
<gary_poster> like add, edit, delete
<bac> no, i've never added a spinner
<gary_poster> I know we do it, but I don't know how, and can't think of where
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> gmb seemed to think it was easy
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<bac> grep spinner?
<gary_poster> too bad he's gone for two weeks ;-)
<gary_poster> yeah ok
<bac> gary_poster: pay for his transatlantic wifi and ask him to do it tomorrow
<benji> gary_poster: I think you "fixed" this one too.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji, sweet :-)
<gary_poster> thanks for doublechecking.  I'll handle the paperwork
<gary_poster> benji for bug 750567 that you are working on, do you happen to know what part of the code you have to change yet?  (I'd rather not provoke a conflict unnecessarily)
<_mup_> Bug #750567: Structural subscription overlay doesn't instantly disappear. <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/750567 >
<gary_poster> I'm working on the spinner
<gary_poster> so the full story should probably be click...spinner...close.  The way that the handlers work, there's a reasonable chance that we won't step on each other but I thought I'd check
<benji> gary_poster: the change for that was really small and is done if you want to see: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-750573-move-overlay/+merge/56999
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<gary_poster> gotcha--"add_subscription_overlay.on('submit', clean_up);" + "add_subscription_overlay.hide();"
<gary_poster> thanks
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-02
<gary_poster> buildbot-slave is working once you change the sources to the standard precise ones (from the ec2 ones) and update/upgrade so you get a newer lxc than 45, but buildbot-master fails because of a syntax error in lpbuildbot that Brad and I missed ("descriptionDone['cleaned','previous','lxc','containers']))" should be "descriptionDone=['cleaned','previous','lxc','containers']))".  Fixing and then continuing to see how we are doi
<gary_poster> ng.
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb call in 2 https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<gary_poster> bac benji yoo hoo
<gary_poster> gmb, confirmed that I just approved next Mon & Tues
<gmb> gary_poster: Thankyou kindly.
<gary_poster> of course
<gary_poster> notifications work a lot better on one screen.  sound would be nice too though; I wonder why XChat stopped doing what I had configured...I'll look
<gary_poster> well, sound is working again...who knows for how long
<bac> gary_poster: i've got a potential mentor for frankban but he doesn't want to start until after the 12.04 release...which is not that far off
<gary_poster> bac, great! fine with me.  If we have someone coming along sooner, great, but as you say, the release is not far off
<bac> yep.  it is raphael and i think he'd be great
<gary_poster> oh, agree, cool
<gary_poster> juju expose didn't work on master.  had to do it manually.  Mildly concerning.
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the details of your setup
<gary_poster> bac, welcome
<gary_poster> benji, bac, gmb, TESTS PASSED, GREEN BUILDBOT! *\o/* http://ec2-50-16-120-159.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
<gary_poster> will run again
<benji> gary_poster: great!
<benji> A++++, will run again
<gmb> Woot.
<bac> 34 minutes?
<benji> bac: pretty much: "Elapsed38 mins, 36 secs"
<gmb> Wow. That seems... short.
<bac> benji: oh, i saw this "elapsedTime=2075.273179" which must omit some startup
<gary_poster> actually, I've been using the elapsed time, from http://ec2-50-16-120-159.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/0/steps/shell_9 in this case, so 34 minutes is true.  that is a bit suspicious, I must admit--it cuts down 20 minutes from our previous runs
<gary_poster> the build is already gone so I can't see what happened last time, but I'll look after this next run
<gary_poster> call off the parties...next run took 14 minutes and the testr directory looks...wrong somehow
 * benji takes down the disco ball.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> testr's reporting leaves a lot to be desired
<gmb> gary_poster: It's not something to do with testr's splitting up of the tests per-core, is it?
<gmb> Or are we futzing that somehow?
<gary_poster> gmb, you mean, the reporting has something to do with testr's splitting of tests?  I don't think so.  We aren't futzing with that part of things.  What I thought I understood before about what testr does seems to show nothing now.
<gary_poster> the test run file now only seems to show a start time and a stop time
<gmb> gary_poster: No, I mean the short runtimes.
<gmb> Actually, that makes no sense. Ignore me gary_poster .
<gary_poster> gmb, oh, well, I had that analysis earlier from runs that both frankban and I made that I was getting test run times of 4 hours/number of cores plus 20 minutes
<gary_poster> so eight cores was 50-ish minutes
<gary_poster> not 38 and not 14
<gmb> Right. Like I said, my thinking didn't actually make sense :)
<gary_poster> :-) gotcha, np
<gary_poster> Something has gone seriously wrong in our setup :-( runs are not producing output, and now lxc are stopping because they are unable to access dhclient.leases in the container...and maybe for other reasons?
<gary_poster> ugh :-(
<gary_poster> I'm going to kill this instance and try a newer version of precise. Maybe the update hosed things somehow? :-/
<gary_poster> our entropy hack is not installed?
<gary_poster> ah.  I don't have the newest version of the setup file. :-(
<bac> gary_poster: have time for a quick chat in a bit?
<gary_poster> bac, sure
<gary_poster> bac, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde when you are ready
<bac> gary_poster: i'm trying but google is caught in an oauth redirection loop and i can't get in.  let me try firefox
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> gary_poster: i'm trying to test my change for testr init.  i've not run a launchpad buildbot on ec2 in a really long time, if ever (my testing originally was just using pyflakes).  does the slave typically show pending for the length of time setuplxc runs?
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<gary_poster> bac, I've discovered the problem for test runs btw
<bac> gary_poster: so, a couple of hours of churning?
<gary_poster> bac, on the 8 core, about an hour IIRC
<bac> gary_poster: ugh, i did a single core
<gary_poster> mm, probably 2 or 3 then yeah
<bac> i figured i didn't need to see the tests run to completion but just get started
<bac> gary_poster: what was the bug?
<gary_poster> bac, the new zope.testing egg we made no longer gives the right output for --subunit --list-tests (cue my previous email saying how forking means you need to write tests...)
<gary_poster> If you switch to the p4 version then it works
<bac> ergh
<gary_poster> but without the p5 fixes of course
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> so we need a p6 :-)
<benji> If anyone would like to review https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-963463/+merge/100514 I would appreciate it.
<bac> benji: i will
<benji> bac: thanks
<bac> benji: only question is whether a helper function would be warranted since you repeat yourself thrice
<benji> bac: good question; I could go either way.  I think I'll add one.
<bac> you are Dr Dry
<bac> benji: done
<benji> heh
 * bac walks the dog
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-03
<bac> hi gmb
<gmb> Hi bac.
<bac> gmb: hi there.  have you any experience getting an 8 instance ec2 up and running?  i've configured per gary's email.  do you then just do the normal thing, deploying a master and slave or do you have to deploy multiple slaves?
<gmb> bac: I'm just deploying the one slave. I haven't actually tried to make it build anything yet, though.
<gmb> But the one slave, plus testr, plus multiple cores, should be all we need.
<bac> ok, cool.  i'm trying to test new steps for the slave i've added to the lpbuildbot master.cfg
<bac> originally i had a slave start error...so it didn't get to the part i was interested in
<gary_poster> hey gmb.  it would have been fine if you had started the zope.testing thing.  Better than fine, great. ;-)  Did you?  I'll arrange the cards if so
<gary_poster> I'm assuming you completed the automation script?
<gary_poster> restarting post upgrade...
<bac> what is the trick for resetting the apt cache?  from ec2 i'm getting hash errors.
<bac> benji: do you know ^^ ?
<benji> let me check my notes
<bac> thanks
<benji> bac: apt-get clean
<gary_poster> hullo
<gary_poster> through a series of misadventures I'm on the mac side
<gary_poster> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<gary_poster> I'm waiting here should anyone care to join me ^^^
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb
<gmb> gary_poster: Not yet, but I will (on both counts). I've spent my morning trying to get a working desktop environment, but I've given up and switched to OSX+SSH for the afternoon.
<gary_poster> ok gmb
<gary_poster> benji, I'm collecting, not filing yet, but I'll pastebin what I find here as I go
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912936/ is first
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912940/ is second, looks essentially the same (first line is mistake, should not have been copied)
 * benji looks.
<gary_poster> aaaand that looks familiar... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912942/
<gary_poster> same http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912944/
<benji> hmm, it looks like our previous fix for the locale whining of perl might have been good to keep
<gary_poster> yeah maybe so
<gary_poster> same http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912948/
<benji> my first tack will be to treat it as a test bug, if the test doesn't care about locales then we should ignore this warning when comparing output
<gary_poster> same: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912950/
 * gmb -> late lunch
<gary_poster> that would be nice, if possible
<gary_poster> whee, same http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912951/
<gary_poster> I see several of these sorts of errors but they are not connected clearly with a test (they break subunit formatting).  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912955/ wgrant talked about these memcache things on the list recently.  I thought the resolution was that it was caused by a newer version of some package and we were going to try and roll back
<gary_poster> bzr locale again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912957/
<gary_poster> again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912959/
<gary_poster> OK, I will announce if this is *not* the same bzr locale bug.  If I don't say anything, assume it is bzr locale
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912961/
<benji> I wonder why this is the first time we're seeing this error.
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912962/
<gary_poster> me too
<gary_poster> this is first time on Precise beta 2. could be cause
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912965/
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912967/
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/912968/
<gary_poster> That's it
<gary_poster> So I only saw three sorts of errors
<gary_poster> bzr locale
<gary_poster> the Twisted reactor thing that benji fixed yesterday
<gary_poster> and the connection errors that wgrant said are happening on the main buildbot
<benji> cool
<benji> gary_poster: do you want me to file the bug about the locale thing?
<gary_poster> benji, sure thank you
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, if you give me the bug number I'm happy to add all the affected tests we found, or at least the pastebins.  Or something
<benji> gary_poster: 972456
<gary_poster> ack thanks benji
<gary_poster> bug 972456
<_mup_> Bug #972456: Tests can fail when bzr emits an unexpected "unsupported locale setting" warning <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/972456 >
<gary_poster> gmb, fwiw, I was able to get the zope.testing tests to run by doing it in a lucid lxc (with python 2.6.5).  Maybe that's the trick.  I stashed the current failures at this pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/913071/  .  I saw four, though I thought frankban said we were down to three.  I'm pretty tempted to dig into the subunit ones, since subunit support is so important to us, and the source of the regression.
<gary_poster> The other three (testrunner-edge-cases.txt, testrunner-debugging.txt, testrunner-debugging-layer-setup.test) I'm planning on continuing to ignore
<gmb> gary_poster: Noted, thanks. I'm not yet in a position to pick up the zope.testing work, so if you want to forge ahead with it and then (if you're not done with it by your EOD, which you may well be) send me a handoff email, I'll be happy to carry the baton tomorrow AM.
<gary_poster> sounds perfect gmb, thx
<gmb> (Or Precise might stop being a pain before then. Who knows?)
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: juju expose for the master did not work for me.  can you give me details of how you fixed it via the AWS console?
<gary_poster> bac, sure (and how weird!)
<gary_poster> bac, I'll do it at same time
<gary_poster> go to http://aws.amazon.com/
<bac> there
<gary_poster> My Account/Console -> console
<gary_poster> sign in
<gary_poster> click on ec2
<gary_poster> click on [N] Security Groups on right side
<bac> (make sure you aren't in region 'singapore'!  )
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> look for group representing machine
<bac> ok, now i have a ton of groups
<gary_poster> juju-[name of the environment you used]-[number of the machine from juju status]
<gary_poster> So for instance my environment was big-ec2
<gary_poster> and my machine was 2
<gary_poster> so I clicked on juju-big-ec2-2
<bac> 2 for the bb master, no?
<gary_poster> On bottom click on "Inbound" tab
<gary_poster> bac, depends on the order that you started, but yes, that's the way it is for me too
<gary_poster> juju status is authoritative
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> In Port range on "Inbound" tab type 8010
<bac> now i already have (to the right) 8010 0.0.0.0/0
<bac> but no one is answering
<gary_poster> ok, so this is not the problem
<gary_poster> bac, next possibility is that the master is not actually up
<bac> juju status shows the master as started
<gary_poster> juju ssh 2
<gary_poster> go to /var/lib/buildbot/masters/master and look at twistd.log
<gary_poster> As of now, bac, I have never encountered the situation you describe, fwiw
<bac> uh oh
<bac> i have no /var/lib/buildbot
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah, that doesn't sound so good
<bac> i ran the hooks/install and start manually and they seemed happy
<gary_poster> you are sure--you are looking as root?
<bac> yes, not /var/lib/buildbopt
<bac> yes, not /var/lib/buildbot
<bac> yes, no /var/lib/buildbot
<gary_poster> um
<gary_poster> bac, I'm afraid I have no idea whatsoever.  How did you deploy the master?
<bac> juju deploy --config=/home/bac/juju/oneiric/buildbot-master/examples/lpbuildbot.yaml --repository=~/juju local:buildbot-master
<bac> that failed due to the non-existent apt repo
<bac> i fixed /etc/apt/sources.list
<bac> and then did an 'apt-get update' / 'apt-get upgrade'
<bac> then i ran hooks/install and hooks/start
<gary_poster> oh, manually?
<bac> yes
<bac> how should i have done it?
<gary_poster> bac, I think the right thing to have done would have been to do "juju resolved --retry buildbot-master/0"
<gary_poster> there are environmental variables that are not around when you run them by hand
<gary_poster> I described doing this in my second "Starting..." email yesterday
<bac> gary_poster: i'm a bit confused
<bac> i thought the "resolved" command was done before using 'juju debug-hooks', which i did
<bac> so are you saying:
<bac> juju deploy
<bac> see it fail
<bac> juju ssh and then fix /etc/apt
<bac> then juju resolved -- and all should carry on happily?
<gary_poster> *if* you do a retry
<gary_poster> "resolved" alone means "I handled it; don't retry"
<gary_poster> unless you add --retry
<gary_poster> that means "I resolved the problem you encountered; please retry"
<bac> i always used --retry, even if i was going to use debug-hooks
<bac> ok, i'll shoot this environment and try again after lunch
 * bac argh
<gary_poster> so...when you said "i fixed /etc/apt/sources.list" that means you did it within debug-hooks?
<bac> yes
<gary_poster> oh
<bac> bad, huh?
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> that sounds fine on the face of it, just not what I did
<gary_poster> I thought you meant that you had done it with juju ssh
<bac> well, something i did caused it to remain unhappy
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> mm
<gary_poster> you could try deploying another master?
<bac> i don't see the benefit.  i'd rather clean house and try again from fresh
<gary_poster> you could try killing this master?  I don't remember if they said there was a "die die die" for a machine, or if the only option is to redo an existing machine
<gary_poster> bac, the only benefit is that you've already paid the price for the slave setup
<gary_poster> and it is unrelated to the master
<gary_poster> because you hadn't gotten that far yet
<gary_poster> so if you got a working master
<gary_poster> then you'd be able to connect your existing slave
<bac> yeah, but i did the same lame-o dance with the slave, so i probably screwed it up
<gary_poster> but I'm just brainstorming
<gary_poster> I don't think it was necessarily all that lame-o
<gary_poster> did you run install during the install step and start during the start step?
<gary_poster> If so, AFAIK, you did everything the way it was supposed to be done, for some story
<bac> ok, on the slave machine i do have /var/lib/buildbot/slaves/slave -- so it seems to be happier
<bac> yes, that's what i did
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> It's not clear to me that you did anything wrong :-/
<bac> ok, i destroyed the master
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> i'll now try to redeploy
<gary_poster> try again, yeah.  master is fast
<bac> ok, he's up and 'pending'
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> now 'installed'
<gary_poster> huh
<bac> oh, it is the same machine, so the apt problem is pre-fixed
<gary_poster> right
<bac> and 'started'
<bac> whee
<gary_poster> so is there a buildbot?
<bac> yes
<gary_poster> uh, great, I'm so glad we figured out this problem! :-D
<bac> i will now add-relation
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> and it is available on the web.  glad i didn't blow it all away!
<gary_poster> great
<bac> ok, so do i have to manually kick off a build?
<gary_poster> yeah bac
<bac> ok, so it tried to run my script 'init_testr.sh' but it was not there
<bac> but it is there...in /var/lib/buildbot/slaves/slave/lucid-devel/build
<gary_poster> bac, right mode?
<bac> -r-xr--r-- 1 buildbot buildbot 395 Apr  3 15:46 init_testr.sh*
<gary_poster> looks reasonable
<bac> so perhaps it thinks it should be somewhere else?
<gary_poster> I don't think so...lemme look at working example.  Could you also give me url of web interface to master?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, the ./ made it work
<gary_poster> cool bac.
<bac> so i need to let the build finish and then restart another to ensure i have all of the data in the .testrepository?
<gary_poster> yes bac
<gary_poster> bac, it should take no time at all
<gary_poster> it should be done already, in fact
<bac> root@ip-10-82-27-185:/var/lib/buildbot/slaves/slave/lucid-devel/.testrepository# ls
<bac> 0  1  failing  format  next-stream  times.dbm
<bac> i think we have a wiener
<gary_poster> looks perfect bac :-)
<bac> with that i lunch and bike
<gary_poster> cool!  talk to you in a bot
<gary_poster> bit
<benji> gary_poster: is the kanban update bot running again?  and do we have to do anything to get it to update a card?
<gary_poster> benji, I think it is running (80% sure), though it gets confused by bugs that do not have LP tasks (and maybe other situations)
<benji> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<gary_poster> we don't need to do anything to get it to update except wait and have an LP task for the bug (and maybe it must be the only one?)
<gary_poster> welcome
<benji> gary_poster (or bac): any thoughts on a next task?  I think the main lanes are full so helping with one of those cards would seem best.
<gary_poster> benji, looking
<gary_poster> bac's is almost done; he just needs to wrap it up and send it off
<gary_poster> I'm doing frightening, embarrassing things.  Consider my most recent check-in message for our zope.testing fork:
<gary_poster> bzr commit -m 'Consider this check-in suspect: I reviewed the test failures in the file and they seemed innocuous, rather than correct.'
<gary_poster> I would have you join in with me but my internet connection is supposed to die for a bit soon
<gary_poster> maybe we should do that anyway.  You can make progress while I'm disconnected.  You up for a call benji?
<benji> gary_poster: I think so.
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> benji https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<gary_poster> benji left in a huff
<gary_poster> or a cough
<gary_poster> or a sneeze
<benji> gary_poster: my machine crashed
<gary_poster> benji, I figured as much.  Come on by when things are normal again
 * bac wraps things up
<bac> gary_poster, benji: could one of you gentlemens please review https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpbuildbot/remember-the-testr/+merge/100664 ?
<gary_poster> bac, I'll look in a sec, sure
<gary_poster> approved bac.  thank you
<bac> thanks
 * bac looks for a card
<bac> gary_poster: did you have your francis call?
<gary_poster> bac, 4PM
<gary_poster> "lunch"
<bac> benji: are you about to grab a spot in the coding lane?
<bac> if so, anything i can help with?
<benji> bac: nope, I'm helping Gary with his card
<bac> okey doke.  i'll throw a dart at my monitor then
<gary_poster> benji, I suspect you are almost done?
<benji> gary_poster: totally done: lp:~benji/zope.testing/3.9.4-fork/
<benji> I don't know if we're MP-ready or not.
<gary_poster> awesome benji.  Are you making an MP?  Shockingly, I'd be happy to review...oh ok.  What's up?
<benji> gary_poster: I'll do an MP.  I just wasnt' sure if there was more you wanted to do.
<gary_poster> no, cool.   We fixed the bug, and did some other good stuff on the way.
<gary_poster> You'll be happy to know that my MIL's low-end FIOS Internet connection is close to double my maxed-out U-verse connection
<gary_poster> I need to get her an AppleTV or Roku or something
<gary_poster> Because she should be able to take advantage of this easily
<gary_poster> Maybe I'll just run CAT5 down the interstate from NJ to NC
<gary_poster> I'm sure that will work out perfectly
<bac> gary_poster: hey, could i tap off it?
<gary_poster> heh, sure bac
<benji> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/zope.testing/3.9.4-fork/+merge/100679
<gary_poster> ack benji, on it
<bac> fwiw, i used to have a roku but it looks ugly and ham fisted next to the appletv
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> yeah I like my appletv
<gary_poster> benji, wrong merge target
<gary_poster> so conflicts and other bad stuff
<benji> darn
<gary_poster> make merge target of lp:~launchpad/zope.testing/3.9.4-fork
<gary_poster> benji, ^^
<benji> already done
<benji> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/zope.testing/3.9.4-fork/+merge/100681
<gary_poster> cool benji, much better thanks :-)
<gary_poster> benji, line 8 of diff is my fault.  I regarded it as a hack and I didn't mean to check it in.  I suggest removal, but if you like it for some reason that's fine
<benji> looking
<benji> no that's evil, I'll remove it
<benji> pushed
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> benji, funny that there was already a test of the odd behavior of list tests
<gary_poster> benji, approved
<benji> gary_poster: cool, I'll merge it into ~launchpad/zope.testing/trunk, then
<benji> er, lp:~launchpad/zope.testing/3.9.4-fork, rather
<gary_poster> benji, you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad/zope.testing/3.9.4-fork ?
<gary_poster> yeah ok
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I just posted my March EC2 expenses
<gary_poster> how bad were they benji?
<benji> it wasn't nearly as bad as yours: $162.12
<gary_poster> Still, a new high?
<benji> gary_poster: by a (base 2) order of magnitude
<benji> ok, branch merged and pushed
<benji> I guess saying "twice as much" would be easier.
<bac> gary_poster: is the /etc/apt/source.list problem on ec2 going to be something we have to deal with long term?  do we want a card to fix it?
<gary_poster> bac, I don't know.  Maybe we should. :-/
<bac> i'll add it.  deleting later is cheap
<gary_poster> benji, btw, please make a lp branch for getting the new egg in the tree
<benji> gary_poster: ah, will do
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> benji + card ;-)
<benji> k
<bac> gary_poster: any suggestions on a task to pick?
<gary_poster> bac on call
<benji> darn, my setuplxc-created dependencies directory has HTTP checkouts
<gary_poster> bac, the most helpful task would be to investigate the memcache ConnectionError failures that wgrant described on the list ("[Launchpad-dev] memcache errors in ec2 and buildbot -- newer python-memcached to blame?").  They are affecting the main buildbot and us as well, so it's a generic "green buildbot" thing.
<gary_poster> alternatively...
<gary_poster> "teach buildbot to understand subunit in test results to properly report failure numbers in waterfall" card is interesting
<gary_poster> alternatively "Fix /etc/apt/sources.list on ec2" from you.  It's not that the debian repo isn't there, it's that it has the wrong hash.  Not sure how that would happen
<benji> gary_poster: I give up.  I have the new p6 egg in the dependencies repo but I can't for the life of me get a LP build to work to make sure it's used and does the right thing.  I think my cold has infected my brain.  I'll try again tomorrow if someone else hasn't done it.
<gary_poster> benji, ok.  how weird!  so you've pushed the change?
<gary_poster> to the download-cache I mean?
<gary_poster> the addition of the p6 egg
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> cool benji.  feel better.  I will be out tomorrow it looks like.
<gary_poster> I'll send a note to yellow list
<benji> ok; enjoy yourself
<gary_poster> with suggested tasks
<gary_poster> thanks
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-04
<bac> morning gmb
 * bac typed 'mor<TAB>' and for some reason thought word completion would work.
<gmb> Hi bac.
<bac> gmb: looks like we may be it for the day, based on the emails
<gmb> Yep, looks that way.
<bac> gmb: i'll follow up on benji's request this morning
<gmb> Cool.
<bac> gmb, benji: chat?
<benji> bac: firing up the horde-o-matic
 * gmb waits for firefox
<bac``> benji, gmb: what is the relation between our charm and the official adopted one?  i.e. bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/trunk/  vs. bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/charms/buildbot-master ?  do we maintain our version and periocially the juju-ers promote it to the other?
<benji> no idea
<gmb> Erm. Not a clue. I didn't even know that our charm had been officially adopted, but then I havne't had cause to look at it in weeks.
<bac``> aren't we a well-informed bunch?
 * gmb -> errand; bbiab
<bac> benji: if you're around, and alive, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/fix-apt-sources/+merge/100853
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> if you agree with the approach it'll be applied to the slave using the finest in cut-n-paste technologies
<bac> benji: how's the head?
<benji> It's holding steady.
<benji> bac: looks good
<bac> thanks. not much there.  i'll send you the link to the slave MP when it is ready if you don't mind
<bac> yes, it is a shame.  but it is more of a shame to have to do it manually everytime you spin up an ec2 instance...
<bac> perhaps i should put a config setting around it?
<bac> i think i will
<bac> benji: ^
<benji> bac: that sounds like a good idea
<benji> bac: do you have a minute for an lpbuildbot review? https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/subunit-stats/+merge/100858
<bac> sure
<bac> benji, when you push your branch to LP, if you specify the --stacked-on it'll not create private branches.  this MP seems to be based on the wrong branch (2000+ line diff)
<benji> bac: ooh! that's not good; I think I can fix that
<benji> bac: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/subunit-stats/+merge/100860
<bac> 185 << 2200 !
<benji> :)
<benji> bac: I'm knocking off.  I think I'll survive to be back tomorrow.
<bac> benji: ok.
<bac> hope you feel better
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-05
<bac> morning gmb
<gmb> Hi bac.
<benji> bac: I couldn't figure out which word I had misspelled in https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/subunit-stats/+merge/100860
<bac> benji: sorry for being cryptic
<bac>  s/wierd/weird
<benji> bac: ah, ok
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, hiya.  If there are no objections, I'd like for us to have our weekly retrospective call today since I'm out tomorrow
<benji> k
<gmb> Sure
<bac> no!
<bac> oh, ok
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb call in 2 or so
<gary_poster> ("or so" because I didn't send reminder 2 min in advance)
<bac> trying...
<gary_poster> benji, lemme know if you want me to merge Identified automated test
<gary_poster> ugh
<gary_poster> I mean https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/subunit-stats/+merge/100860 benji
 * gmb -> lunch and bank
<gary_poster> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main universe
<gary_poster> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main universe
<benji> gary_poster: I haven't been able to test https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/subunit-stats/+merge/100860 in a real-world environment, but I think the odds of it working are high and the failure modes are mostly benign, so feel free to merge it
<gary_poster> cool benji, will do, or might test with my machine.  You filing for sick day?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going to put in a sick day for today; I hope to be back in the morning for a half day and then Katie has her procedure in the afternoon
<gary_poster> ok benji, feel better & good luck tomorrow
<benji> thanks
<gmb> gary_poster, I'm ready for our call whenever you are.
<gary_poster> gmb, great, head on over to https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone when ready
<gary_poster> http://ec2-23-20-236-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/0/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
<gary_poster> gmb, "We were unable to fully restore our server connection" :-P
<gary_poster> So, anyway...
<gary_poster> bye gmb
<gary_poster> have a great long weekend :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, I'd figured :). Buh-bye...
<gmb> Thanks, I will.
<bac> gary_poster: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/fix-apt-sources/+merge/100992 , por favor?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<bac> gary_poster: it is a resubmission of the previous MP
<bac> gary_poster: i tried testing it on ec2...but the hash problem is not exhibiting itself atm.
<gary_poster> heh, not for me either.  Which is kinda good...
<bac> gary_poster: it's kind of bad, though, b/c i want to ensure it exits with a non-zero return code
<gary_poster> bac, try putting in url that does not resolve, maybe?
<gary_poster> bac, if you mean you want to ensure apt-get update exits with non-zero, it did
<bac> gary_poster: that is did try.  it returns with rc=0, sadly.
<gary_poster> 100
<bac> gary_poster: so you have the results of a previous failure?
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  Like I said, I can confirm that with the original problem $? was 100
<bac> ok, cool
<gary_poster> this is memory, but I saw it in the log and then verified it manually
<gary_poster> I'm about as sure as I get about these sorts of things
<bac> gotcha
<gary_poster> bac, approved, thank you
<gary_poster> gmb, this is interesting.  We are running tests with --shuffle now, and also second run is assembled based on test time rather than pure round robin among the processors.  So anyway, tests are in a different order.  The first test failure in the second run I have shows a very similar error, but in a different test.  looks like another interaction-y thing maybe
<gary_poster> http://ec2-23-20-236-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/1/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
<bac> gmb: are you working tomorrow/
<bac> gary_poster: thanks.  i'll now replicate those changes for the slave install hook
<bac> boo
<bac> but first, TJ's chicken tikka
<gmb> bac, Yes, I am.
<gmb> I wonder if the little messaging indicator will be working tomorrow. Cos it ain't working today.
<gmb> Badumtish.
<gmb> gary_poster, Well now, that's odd.
<gmb> "
<gmb> No handlers could be found for logger "amqplib""
<gmb> Something to do with whatever logging code we use, maybe?
<gmb> That would explain the failures we've seen; like I said, it looks as though the doctest couldn't read the log output...
<bac> gmb: great, after my current task i'm going to look at the memcache problem.  was wondering if you'd like to pair on it tomorrow?
<gmb> bac, Sure, I'd love to.
<gmb> Urgh. apt still being a pain in the arse.
<bac> gary_poster: this should look familiar:  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave/fix-apt-sources/+merge/101007
<gary_poster> bac, sorry for slow turn-around (lunching) but looking...
<gary_poster> approved bac
<bac> thx
<bac> gary_poster: conference day request put in canonicaladmin.
<gary_poster> bac, great, approving
<bac> gary_poster: is c.a. sending you email now or do we still need to nag you?
 * bac doesn't like needless nagging
<gary_poster> bac, I'm getting email, but I honestly don't mind the nagging.  I like getting these things done asap
<bac> ok
 * bac reads mark's maas announcement
<bac> gary_poster: i'm taking off in a bit.  have a good (friday) day off
<gary_poster> you too bac
<gary_poster> and ar ar ar to your pun
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-06
<gmb> bac, I'm going to go grab some lunch; If you're still up for pairing I'll be ready around 13 UTC.
<bac> gmb: ok
<benji> bac and gmb: Katie's procedure has been called off, but I'm not nearly in a place to work today, so I'm surrendering and going back to bed.
<benji> bac: I made a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave/fix-apt-sources/+merge/101007
<bac> benji, i saw that comment.
<bac> thanks
<bac> why, xchat, don't you show me timestamps?
<bac> test
<bac> oh, that was easy.  carry on.
<gmb> bac, So, I've finally climbed out of the mire of Juju/buildbot (for the next 2h at least). So, how goes the memcache issue?
<bac> hey gmb -- no real progress with the memcache issue yet.  i've been looking at the differences between the versions but haven't seen anything suspicious yet.  not too far into it yet.
<gmb> bac, Okay. Is it worth us pairing, or is it just a case of poring over the differences until something jumps out (and if nothing jumps out, then we get confused)?
<bac> gmb: hey, sorry, i'm using xchat today and not getting notifications.  god is there not a usable irc client on ubuntu desktop?
<bac> anyway, the readline functionality has changed a lot between v48 and v49.  i'm trying to figure out what they have done
<gmb> bac, Ah, you're having similar problems to me then... Although I think I'm using xchat-gnome, which is marginally less of a PITA.
<gmb> bac, Is there somewhere I can look at a diff? Maybe it's worth us hanging out and you sharing your screen so I can get eyeballs on the problem.
<bac> gmb: hangout?
<gmb> bac, Sure. Let me get FF started.
<bac> against all odds i'm in!
<bac> if we can't make it work perhaps facetime would be better...if we don't tell
<gmb> :)
<gmb> Arg
<bac> yay, python-memcache has tests
<bac> boo, there are four failures in trunk
<bac> benji, i think i've caught your head cold
